# Amplificador RF 35w... que opinan?



## djboofer (Sep 20, 2008)

Nesesito saber las opiniones de la gente del foro, a ver que tan aceptable es este Amplificador de RF de 35w, me gustaria saber si alguien lo ha hecho, si funciona o no... que tal y eso...
Se trata de un amplificador de 35w que tengo pensado construir, lo saque de 3w.pablin.com.ar







Aqui les dejo el link de mas información---> LINK


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2008)

A ese transistor le puedes sacar mas potencia

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about18654.html


----------



## djchinomix (Sep 21, 2008)

Deberia funcionar....yo arme un amplificador con un 2n4427, el esquema es el mismo.
Por logica deberia funcionar sin problemas. ojo q ese transistor es muy delicado.
Te aconsejo que a la salida pongas un filtro para los armonicos, para que no interfieras en otras frecuencias....


----------

